# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Конкурс на лучший рассказ

## EweX

Конкурс на лучший рассказ.
Для участия необходимо выполнить 4 условия:
— должна упоминаться принцесса;
— должен упоминаться Бог;
— должно быть немного секса;
— должна быть тайна.
Победил следующий рассказ:
— О, Боже! — воскликнула принцесса.
— Я, кажется, беременна, и не знаю от кого!

----------


## SMARTER

Кроме как КРУТО больше никак не назовёшь

----------

